# How to create a URL for an image?



## Kyle88

I want to add an image to a blog but to do so I have to give the URL for the image. How is this done?


----------



## JIP

You need to upload it to a hosting site like........
http://photobucket.com/


----------



## Big Mike

Once you have the image uploaded to a hosting site...the URL might be displayed for you to copy.  Alternatively, you can right click on the full size image and choose properties.  The URL will be displayed.

Either way, if you want the image to show up in your blog, you will need to have the proper coding for the type of blog/site.


----------



## Mike_E

Before you upload you likely will want to know about their size limitations.  i.e. kilo bites-per-jpg and be sure to make the color space s-RGB.

mike


----------



## wfooshee

There are many photo hosting sites. Personally I would stay away from Photobucket. They used to be free, then they moved to a pay model with VERY restrictive free services, such as limited storage and their watermark on your shared images.


----------



## Derrel

Upload the photo to a hosting site, get the URL, and paste the URL into your blog.


----------

